# palm-ports removed - how to install?



## jans (Feb 16, 2020)

I recently bought two palm pilots (an m505 and a Tungsten T, in addition to my previously owned Palm III), and wanted to try out pilot-link and jpilot on freebsd to sync them after I moved from linux to freebsd on my personal laptop. But I discovered that all ports under palm/ were removed last autumn, marked as obsolete technology. I understand that the palmos userbase is either nonexistent or dying out, but here I am.

So I wonder what the best way is to install removed ports. I was able to manually download the needed files from svnweb, put them into /usr/ports/palm/pilot-link and build and install it. I just had to remove the now invalid "palm" category. But is there an easier way to achieve what I want? Are the pkg files still available somewhere? I'm on FreeBSD 12.1.


----------



## acheron (Feb 17, 2020)

You can use svn to check out the palm category before it was removed.


----------

